

Ask HN: Does anyone on HN work for AOL in a technical capacity? - rhythmAddict

It's really just a question that spawned from the two recent AOL Transactions, which resulted in me going to their website (http://corp.aol.com/).  I used to work for TW some time ago and the new(?) AOL site is such a dramatic departure from the old really corporate-y looking site.  Anyway, I really wanted to get an idea of what the [current] culture is like from someone who is on the inside.
======
zacharycohn
Some additional questions: How long have you been working there? If you were
there during TW, how have things changed at a mission level? Day to day level?
Does employees generally feel like AOL is becoming more and more successful
again?

[edit- formatting]

------
some1else
Not employed there, but I think Quora might be a good place to ask.

